# Baking powder Biscuits



## ssorllih (Nov 8, 2014)

There must be about a hundred ways to make biscuits and they are all the right way. This is another way that I have known about but not tried before. The basic flour, Baking powder, salt  proportions are 2 cups of all purpose flour 1 tablespoon of baking powder, and 1 teaspoon of salt. Conventionally we then add some lard and work that into the flour and then some milk to make a fairly stiff dough. That always works and makes good biscuits. Last night I skipped the lard and milk and added heavy whipping cream mixing until I got the stiff dough. Then I patted the dough flat folded it and flattened it and cut the biscuits and baked them @400°F for 25 minutes. They turned out to be the lightest, fluffiest(and most expensive) biscuits I have made.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the tips . I love homemade Biscuits . I found a few more recipes for you to browse through : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Baking+Powder+Biscuits&=Search

Have fun and . . .


----------



## foamheart (Nov 8, 2014)

Mmmmmm........... hot biscuits with homemade jelly!


----------



## ssorllih (Nov 8, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Thanks for the tips . I love homemade Biscuits . I found a few more recipes for you to browse through : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Baking+Powder+Biscuits&=Search
> 
> Have fun and . . .


The problem that I have to acknowledge is that I can't afford to eat as much as I would love to cook.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Mmmmmm........... hot biscuits with homemade jelly!



Mmmmmmm, or gravy!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 8, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Mmmmmmm, or gravy!


LOL... ya made me laugh, thought about Larry the CableGuy's routine about those biscuits and gravy flavored edible panties.....LOL

Biscuits and gravy Mmmmmmmmm!!


----------

